# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام المحاماة السعودي

## هيثم الفقى

> *نظام المحاماة السعودي*
> 
> *الباب الأول* 
> 
> *تعريف مهنة المحاماة وشروط مزاولتها* 
> 
> *المادة الأولى -* 
> 
> *يقصد بمهنة المحاماة في هذا النظام الترافع عن الغير أمام المحاكموديوان المظالم واللجان المشكلة بموجب الأنظمة والأوامر والقرارات لنظر القضايا الداخلة في اختصاصها ومزاولة الاستشارات الشرعية والنظامية, ويسمى من يزاول هذه المهنة محامياً.* 
> ...


 

*منقول بتصريح خاص من جورسبيديا الموسوعة الحرة*

----------


## محام عبدالمجيد

[align=center]
الباب الرابع هو الباب الاخير في النظام 
وجميع مواده انتقالية اي ينقل ما هو بالنظام السابق للنظام الحالي 
وبالمادة (38) ينص على استمرار المحامون السابقون ولكن بشرط لن يتقدموا للتسجيل 

لكن هناك مشكلة ان لجنة القيد والقبول للمحامين تطبق هذه المادة بغير مضمونها وجعل مدة التقديم مدة الترخيص 

السؤال :
ارجوا من الاساتذه والمستشارين الاطلاع على النص للمادة ولأئحته ومعرفة مدة تطابق تنفيذها مع نصوصها.
[/align]

----------


## محام عبدالمجيد

[align=center] 
سانتظر الشروحات على البريد 
a.a.r123@hotmail.com
[/align]

----------


## محام عبدالمجيد

> All greetings, I here the colonist and something won't appreciate, search in compensation some intellect doesn't on instead of me when I âûٍà‏ٌü to use it that âûٌêàêèهâàهٍ any error. Succour please.


 
لم يتضح لنا كلامك الذي كتبت
Not clear to us that your words written

----------


## RocaArrancy

÷èٍàé ïî مَلàى

----------

